# German Style - Wheeler 8800



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Picked up this minty (although dusty) Wheeler 8800 the other day for a song, not too much information on these out there to be found, thought there might be some interest in this one.

It's a full XT build, I'm guessing around '91, XT hubs with hard anodized 231's (with the sidewalls virtually unmarked), complete with the original Wheeler Banzai skinwall 2.05 front and rear specific tires. Lots of Wheeler branded components, seat, seatpost, stem (although also has iHL branding on it, Hsin Ling?), bar, grips, etc. Even Wheeler dropouts on the chromed rear end.

Honestly, I'm mostly interested in the parts off this bike, but I though people would like to see an unmolested, completely original Wheeler 8800. NOT FOR SALE though, still deciding what to do.

Happy to get any more pics of anything, just ask.

Plum


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Few more pics:

Plum


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

English? I picked up a Muddy Fox recently with all of the parts branded with their name just like yours is.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

proto2000 said:


> English? I picked up a Muddy Fox recently with all of the parts branded with their name just like yours is.


It's a german brand, with (I think) japanese manufactured house brand parts. From what I gather, not a lot of these imported to the states. I haven't been able to find any catalog scans, etc. Closest thing I've found is the archived bikePedia catalog, except I believe it's a year or two newer.

http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1993&Brand=Wheeler&Model=8800&Type=bike

Plum


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Rocki Mtn. recently picked up a near mint 1992 aluminum framed (ProGram I think) Wheeler with a full M900 group on it (maybe not the headset - was there an Evo. M900 h/set?), he bought it for the parts but I believe he ended up taking a liking to it and keeping it.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

This is a platinum OS tubeset, with (apparently) a lugged HT, BB cluster and a faux lugged seat tube cluster. 30.0 seatpost diameter, pretty big for a steel frame.

This frameset is too small for me, but the parts are a good donor for my PDG 90, although not a 'correct' restoration, they're period correct, and the price was right.

It's a full XT build, with the exception of the BB, which is a KSS cartridge unit, with a spindle length of 127, which seems long for a FC730 crankset (references are putting BB length at 122, and I know my brother's FAT with the same cranks is shorter), so not sure if that's a replacement or not..

Plum



mechagouki said:


> Rocki Mtn. recently picked up a near mint 1992 aluminum framed (ProGram I think) Wheeler with a full M900 group on it (maybe not the headset - was there an Evo. M900 h/set?), he bought it for the parts but I believe he ended up taking a liking to it and keeping it.


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

:lol: just found this thread after searching for more info on a wheeler 8800 i picked up, again for parts! any chance you could share what size seatpost i need for it? mine incomplete and in shabby shape but came with a decent USE seatpost but it's shimmed and I would like to get a proper sized one.

the 9900 i got is in minty condition, but was stripped for parts for other bikes. i still have the frame/fork with original wheeler parts hanging off it.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Measure the shim with the seat post in it with verniers or swing by George's with the frame and have him check it with the stepped seat tube sizing gizmo.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Did you try looking closely at the shim? Both of the seatpost shims I have have both the internal and external size printed or etched on them.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

My 8800 is a 30.0 diameter, which is an oddball, so while they're not common, even the nicer ones go fairly cheap.



RockiMtn said:


> :lol: just found this thread after searching for more info on a wheeler 8800 i picked up, again for parts! any chance you could share what size seatpost i need for it? mine incomplete and in shabby shape but came with a decent USE seatpost but it's shimmed and I would like to get a proper sized one.
> 
> the 9900 i got is in minty condition, but was stripped for parts for other bikes. i still have the frame/fork with original wheeler parts hanging off it.


Plum


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

checked the shim, and nope, no markings on it.

Thanks Plum, will keep my eye out for a 30.0mm post now. :thumbsup:


----------



## onderrocs (Dec 8, 2011)

Uaaauuuu!!!!! 

This was my first bike!!!! nowadays is being used by my father to go everywhere (he is retired) but I think that any component is original...

Can you post some photos of the bike enterely?

Thanks a lot!!


----------

